# Is Balsa Considered Wood



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

JUST CHECKIN TO SEE IF ITS OK TO BUILD THIS PLANE OVER HERE.
ITS WOOD AND THERE IS PLENTY OF WOOD WORKIN TO BE DONE.
I WILL LEAVE THE ELECTRONICS OUT OF THIS FORUM.:biggrin: 
























RANDALL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice - but the RC forum guys will appreciate it too! 

I've got about 10 RC planes I inherited from my g'father when he died. All but are old warbirds. Someday I'll get around to finishing them.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> nice - but the RC forum guys will appreciate it too!
> 
> I've got about 10 RC planes I inherited from my g'father when he died. All but are old warbirds. Someday I'll get around to finishing them.


i have it over there. but they are into thier fancy, smancy, little racey cars. 
not that i would not enjoy building one of those, but i am a boat, plane guy.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Only if WE ALL get to fly it when it's finished! lol....
I would love to see the progress on that beast! gb


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Can you carry a bait out into the surf with one of those things? I think I'd like to build a small boat some day. Looks like fun.

later, biggreen


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I would love to see the progress on the build. Please keep us posted.

Tom


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks guys. i am a show and tell kinda guy. 


i bet we could come up with a remote bait deployment boat.
I'M ON IT.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Only if WE ALL get to fly it when it's finished! lol....
> I would love to see the progress on that beast! gb


 WELL SOMEBODY'S GUNNA HAVE TO FLY IT. Cause i sure as he!! don't know how. its just the challenge that got me. i have dumped 400.00 this week into plane, motor, controller. that is just the tip of the iceberg. well its most of the stuff but, if you crash it you bought it lol.:headknock . the plane should be here today, again. its 30 years old and still in the box. Jim you know how good the wood is gunna be. long smooth grains from old growth lumber, select grade,
this kit will be so fun. even the cowl around the motor is wood, pre plastic kinda kit. it was designed by Bob Peru of balsa products 30 years ago. Tortuga had one of these when he was a kid.lol. that should tell you how old it is.lol. :rotfl: 
Randasll lol.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a 30 year old kit?

I'd do some serious researching on your motor choice for that bird - as motors have changed...*just a bit* in the last 30 years


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> a 30 year old kit?
> 
> I'd do some serious researching on your motor choice for that bird - as motors have changed...*just a bit* in the last 30 years


 that is why i bought an old 4 stroke that is recomended for this plane.
if you look at the box it has 4 stroke mounting details. so i searched ,and i searched, and i searched, the world over, untill i found " IT". A .61 OS MAX 4 STROKE NEW IN THE BOX FROM CLOSE TO THIS ERA.,
HERE YA GO


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sweet! 

I probably have one or two of those in my pile of stuff from Papa's planes.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> sweet!
> 
> I probably have one or two of those in my pile of stuff from Papa's planes.


 share the wealth bro!!! if you want to unload some stuff, i know it has a certain value to it from being pappy's. just let us know


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Randall...you dang right I grew up building them balsa planes..even still got some of the single-edge razor blade scars to prove it..LOL...Don't recall ever putting a motor in any of em...usually had a prop and a loooong wind up rubber band.....but would fly like he11 for about a hunnert yards..LOL

Keep us posted on this 'un... 

Dang...you ARE a 'RENAISSANCE MAN'...kinda like our ol' Trodery down here in the basement...LMAO


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Randall...you dang right I grew up building them balsa it..LOL...Don't recall ever putting a motor in any of em...usually had a prop and a loooong wind up rubber band.....but would fly like he11 for about a hunnert yards..LOL


 Jim thats because motors weren't invented yet!!!!








randall


----------

